# Topics > Projects >  Future Concepts from BAE Systems plc, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - BAE Systems plc

----------


## Airicist

Engineers unveil futuristic unmanned aircraft concept that uses both fixed and rotary wing flight

Published on Sep 29, 2017




> Within the next few decades, armed forces could be using unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) with adaptable aircraft technologies that alternate between fixed-wing flight and rotary-wing flight. Engineers from BAE Systems together with students from Cranfield University, have revealed a new technology concept – named Adaptable UAVs – which can alternate between the two different flight modes in the same mission. When in rotary wing mode the UAVs can be launched and recovered from battlefields and docked on a special pole.


"Engineers unveil futuristic unmanned aircraft concept that uses both fixed and rotary wing flight"

September 29, 2017

----------

